

Stop Trying To Fix Email - objective-p
http://joshparnham.com/2012/11/email-is-broken-stop-trying-to-fix-it/?

======
jclos
Do we really need to even redefine it though? With the massive storage
provided by modern email providers, the automatic classification of incoming
emails and the fact that we can usually search in our inbox quite efficiently
I feel that e-mail as a toolbox isn't as bad as people make it seem to be. Of
course some stuff like filesharing could be done better elsewhere, but the
ability of searching for almost anything in my mess of an inbox isn't
something I'm willing to let go just now.

